# Ridiculously dry face skin



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anyone here have any tips to help a dry face? I use face lotion but that's about it. It doesn't work that well. I've looked some things up on the internet but eh idk.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

My skin is very sensitive to the cold weather. This has helped me.

http://www.aveeno.com/product/aveeno-+eczema+therapy+moisturizing+cream+.do


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My face is oily but i still get flakes.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Forsake soap and detergents(bodywash etc.) There is only one place on my body where I will use such things and my skin glows even though i've not got the ideal diet.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Try not use to use harsh soap.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Use moisturizer in the mornings after taking a shower or washing your face and at night too before going to bed, alot of it. Rub you're face gently when washing your cleaning. Try using only 1 type of product on your face only. I have dry skin and this has helped me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't wash your face more than twice a day. Use gentle face wash/soap. I use dove soap in the evening to get the makeup off, etc. And in the morning I use this. It's not even soap really.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> My face is oily but i still get flakes.


Oily faces are usually dry, actually. Oily skin is producing that excess oil to make up for the dryness. That's why you can treat oily skin by cleansing it with certain oils, in some cases.

@OP: I highly recommend this brand of fragrance-free products: Avène


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Believe it or not, dollar store lotion is one of the few lotions that doesn't make my skin worse. It's called Dermasil and it costs exactly a dollar. Can't beat it for the price. It doesn't stink, it's not really greasy and it seems to be made well.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

hot water causes dry skin too.


----------



## osnapitscarie (Jan 12, 2014)

I've used all kinds of moisturizers and I've never found one that works as well as this. If you mix just plain brown sugar, with (melted) coconut oil, mix it up in a bowl or something, and scrub your face with it. It will remove the dead skin. Rinse your face and pat dry. What's left is the coconut oil. It will moisturize your skin like no other  Also, you can use it all over your body like your arms and legs... I hope that if you try it you like it :3


----------



## JoSo (Dec 31, 2013)

pryidevs said:


> Hey I really don't know about this... Are you sure???? Because I often use hot water to wash my face.


water in general dries you skin out since it removes the natural oils. BUT it is VERY different from person to person how sensitive your skin is, and what you yourself reacts to  But in most cases water itself shouldn't be a problem if you moisturize afterwards. and water shouldn't be that bad compared to soaps, they can be harsh to sensitive skin.
i react to almost everything: if my upper body gets wet, i will have to moisturize fast or else my skin will be dry, and if it gets dry i will get very oily skin, and if i get oily i don't really know what else to do than wash it off again 
wish i had more normal skin, but i try to make it work


----------



## JoSo (Dec 31, 2013)

and A Name, perhaps you should use a different lotion? perhaps there is one out there better for your skin type  one for really dry skin perhaps. 
I don't know the climate in which you live, but it is recommended, that if you are outside in frosty weather, it is not a good idea to use lotions with to much water in them. the water can freeze in your skin if it cold enough. if this is the case try thicker facial cream 
if you have sensitive skin use one with few and simple ingredients in - not to much expensive weird stuff in
if you live a warm place it is more weird that you have that dry skin. if nothing seems to help, go to a specialist. remember to also drink enough water to get hydrated inside, if you don't already do of course


----------



## GhostWhisperer (Jan 24, 2014)

I like the brown sugar and coconut oil recipe. I think I may try that.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I use this stuff for my lips and it is like a miracle cream. Soothes the dryness quickly and effectively. It's kinda pricy but definitely worth trying!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I use jojoba or coconut oil either works well for me.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you have eczema? I do and my skin is very sensitive, so I don't use any soap on my face since it strips your natural oils. And yes, stay away from hot water and over washing it. Use a moisturizer while skin is still damp, it absorbs a lot better.


----------



## SweetDonuts (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been using coconut oil (and a couple drops of tea tree oil for acne) for the past few weeks for my dry face and now it's not dry anymore. So I recommend coconut oil as well.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I have *really* dry skin, too. I use a mild peeling product to remove dead skin cells ~once a week, a gentle skin cleanser ~twice a day, and an oil-control moisturizer with SPF 30 every day. Occasionally, I'll give up and smear on petroleum jelly if I know I'm staying in.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

My mom recently had some really dry skin patches that she had the doctor check out, turned out to be a fungal infection. If it's really bad, you should have it checked out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A name said:


> Does anyone here have any tips to help a dry face? I use face lotion but that's about it. It doesn't work that well. I've looked some things up on the internet but eh idk.


 I have been using Noxzema skin cream. It is supposed to dissolve oils with moisturizing the skin. It actually works and doesn't dry.


----------



## karawbawl (Feb 2, 2014)

To all who suggested Neutrogena, as much as I love their moisturizers, they use parabens so it's better to avoid drug store products.

OP, do you have a budget? First, it might be because you're not drinking enough water or you're overwashing your face. If that's not it, I suggest exfoliating once a week (St. Ives apricot scrub is fine) and then washing your face with a gentle face wash everyday. I have dry skin too so I feel your pain, haha.

I like these products and I use their face wash:
http://www.sephora.com/skin-rescue-...t_Aid_Beauty_SkinRescue_Carousel_P384539_link

Face cream: http://www.sephora.com/ultra-repair-cream-P248407?skuId=1217744

This toner is really good and inexpensive (sometimes I don't even need to use moisturizer after this): http://www.vitacost.com/avalon-orga...654749453872&gclid=CN6mqLKrrLwCFY1FMgodZgsAxw

Tarte maracuja oil is a godsend: http://www.amazon.com/Tarte-Pure-Maracuja-Oil-0-23/dp/B004ZZXPEY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I usually wash my face with the face wash, then apply toner and the oil. Then my face is smooth and not flaky! Even in the wintertime.

Cheers!


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

fresh lemon juice on a cotton pad, use like a toner
vitamin e supplement


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

I get bouts of dry skin when I'm stressed. I just work on trying to calm down at it goes away over a period of days.


----------



## Catlover2525 (Nov 11, 2013)

Man I feel you. I put on moisturizer and it just irritates my face and makes it all red..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Billius said:


> *Forsake soap and detergents(bodywash etc.)* There is only one place on my body where I will use such things and my skin glows even though i've not got the ideal diet.


 This doesn't work for everyone who has the dry skin problem. And to be honest, if you have persistent dry skin it probably doesn't have much to do with soap. Cutting out soap (or using less harsh soaps) might work for some people but most likely, a person who has this issue has a bigger problem. Doctors usually don't have any idea what to do because it can take a lot of trial and error to figure out what's causing it if the cause isn't immediately obvious.


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

Use ponds's cream 2x a day, drink a lot of water, stop drinking caffeine, and stop using any acne products. Wait for your skin to recover, then slowly add the caffeine or acne products back in.


----------

